# Top Handle Lily



## Izzy48

Any opinions of the new Lily? I really like the grey medium top handle.


----------



## Taimi

I think it looks gorgeous!  I already have a mole grey medium Lily, otherwise I’d be very tempted.


----------



## Nuiana

I like it too - but NOT so much the stitches on the back side


----------



## morejunkny

I love it but am waiting to see if it comes out in other colors. I think it will be so convenient to have that short handle option.


----------



## Elena S

I liked it on the photos, but then saw it in the store and was disappointed: it can only be worn on the shoulder, the strap is too short for crossbody and is not convertible.


----------



## behindtheseams

I picked up a top handle Lily and absolutely love it! Like @Elena S pointed out, the chain lengths are fixed and cannot be adjusted. The shoulder chain sits at a nice length from the body and the top handle is very comfortable to use. The type of leather-woven chain is different as well (slightly sharper corners, which lend it an edgier look), and feels much more substantial.


----------



## morejunkny

duplicate post, sorry


----------



## morejunkny

behindtheseams said:


> I picked up a top handle Lily and absolutely love it! Like @Elena S pointed out, the chain lengths are fixed and cannot be adjusted. The shoulder chain sits at a nice length from the body and the top handle is very comfortable to use. The type of leather-woven chain is different as well (slightly sharper corners, which lend it an edgier look), and feels much more substantial.



Which color did you get?


----------



## behindtheseams

morejunkny said:


> Which color did you get?



I purchased the Mulberry green in python. It's a beautiful color with slightly blueish undertones.

Edit: It looks like Mulberry removed the product listing from its website, but you can still see the product photo in a Google image search.


----------



## Saz93

I love the look of the top handle lily! Would like the option of more colours though


----------



## jamlover

behindtheseams said:


> I purchased the Mulberry green in python. It's a beautiful color with slightly blueish undertones.
> Edit: It looks like Mulberry removed the product listing from its website, but you can still see the product photo in a Google image search.



Hey, I am really tempted by this bag as well and wondered if you had any thoughts on how the printed leather would age ? I am just worried that it will become fainter and just look smudged with time…


----------



## behindtheseams

jamlover said:


> Hey, I am really tempted by this bag as well and wondered if you had any thoughts on how the printed leather would age ? I am just worried that it will become fainter and just look smudged with time…



No problem, I'm happy to share my experiences. The faux snakeskin is created by embossing and laminating the leather. The lamination also protects the dyes from becoming fainter/smudged over time. I was initially concerned about the large hardware being prone to scratches. However, it seems to be holding up fine, although I do try to baby my bags. The other thing I was concerned about was the structure of the bag; older, larger models of Mulberry Lilys often show issues with sagging. I think the smaller size and the materials used in the top handle Lily will preserve its shape much better. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## jamlover

behindtheseams said:


> No problem, I'm happy to share my experiences. The faux snakeskin is created by embossing and laminating the leather. The lamination also protects the dyes from becoming fainter/smudged over time. I was initially concerned about the large hardware being prone to scratches. However, it seems to be holding up fine, although I do try to baby my bags. The other thing I was concerned about was the structure of the bag; older, larger models of Mulberry Lilys often show issues with sagging. I think the smaller size and the materials used in the top handle Lily will preserve its shape much better. Let me know if you have any other questions.


Thank you so much for replying and for replying so quickly. All this is really helpful to know. I am even more tempted now hah !
Looking at it I am presuming it’s a neutralish colour and should go with most things, has this been your experience? I have a fairly mixed wardrobe of clothes, but they are usually quite colourful


----------



## behindtheseams

jamlover said:


> Thank you so much for replying and for replying so quickly. All this is really helpful to know. I am even more tempted now hah !
> Looking at it I am presuming it’s a neutralish colour and should go with most things, has this been your experience? I have a fairly mixed wardrobe of clothes, but they are usually quite colourful



Yes, the product images on the Mulberry website are true to color. I wear a lot of black and jewel tones, but I think the green is lovely and muted enough to match most colors. I also believe that this is one of those bags that would work equally well in spring/summer and fall/winter.


----------



## jamlover

behindtheseams said:


> Yes, the product images on the Mulberry website are true to color. I wear a lot of black and jewel tones, but I think the green is lovely and muted enough to match most colors. I also believe that this is one of those bags that would work equally well in spring/summer and fall/winter.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## jamlover

behindtheseams said:


> Yes, the product images on the Mulberry website are true to color. I wear a lot of black and jewel tones, but I think the green is lovely and muted enough to match most colors. I also believe that this is one of those bags that would work equally well in spring/summer and fall/winter.


Hey just wanted to let you know, my bag arrived today and it is beautiful! You are right it is very neutral and I am looking forward to wearing it with everything hah


----------



## behindtheseams

jamlover said:


> Hey just wanted to let you know, my bag arrived today and it is beautiful! You are right it is very neutral and I am looking forward to wearing it with everything hah


Wonderful, I'm so glad that you got and love the bag!


----------



## morejunkny

I turned in 5 bags to Mulberry Exchange and purchased this grey top handle. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've always loved the Lily and visited the boutique to check it out. Found myself drawn to this top handle Lily in soft printed croc instead. I went home to think about it and also consider the other colors like salmon and grey. May I ask for members whom owns this bag; how comfortable do you find the chain? In addition, I've seen how the hardware on the front of the bag is badly scratched for some of the resale Lilies. Does it scratch easily? The Lily that I'm looking at sports a light gold chain. Any issues with tarnishing in general? Any opinion is greatly appreciated as I've always admired Mulberry but do not own any Mulberry bag. Thank you for sharing your experience in advance.


----------



## cytoplazm

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've always loved the Lily and visited the boutique to check it out. Found myself drawn to this top handle Lily in soft printed croc instead. I went home to think about it and also consider the other colors like salmon and grey. May I ask for members whom owns this bag; how comfortable do you find the chain? In addition, I've seen how the hardware on the front of the bag is badly scratched for some of the resale Lilies. Does it scratch easily? The Lily that I'm looking at sports a light gold chain. Any issues with tarnishing in general? Any opinion is greatly appreciated as I've always admired Mulberry but do not own any Mulberry bag. Thank you for sharing your experience in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5172481
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172482



I got mine from the winter sale. The color of the bag is more of a warm tone white. The leather is embossed goatskin so it doesn't scratch easily, but it doesn't have that sheen compared with my black glossy goat Lily. I feel the interior is more susceptible to wear as it's lined with white microfiber. Overall I like the type of leather and I think it would be more durable than the heavy grain Lilies today. 

The chain is indeed soft gold and easy to have those hairline scratches, but it doesn't tarnish as bad as the old brass hardware.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cytoplazm said:


> I got mine from the winter sale.


Thank you so much for your kind response. I didn't get this off white version although I am still thinking of it. I purchased the long chain version instead as I foresee myself using it as a crossbody a lot. This off white version is great as a shoulder bag but I like the versatility of being able to wear the bag crossbody too. I've been using mine. It had been a delightful bag to use!


----------



## behindtheseams

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you so much for your kind response. I didn't get this off white version although I am still thinking of it. I purchased the long chain version instead as I foresee myself using it as a crossbody a lot. This off white version is great as a shoulder bag but I like the versatility of being able to wear the bag crossbody too. I've been using mine. It had been a delightful bag to use!


Which color did you end up getting in the regular version? I love the top handle Lily and the versatility of both the handheld and shoulder options, although I can also see the appeal of being able to wear the regular Lily as a crossbody!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

behindtheseams said:


> Which color did you end up getting in the regular version?


I ended up with this color, a red. It had been a nice pop of color. My lifestyle is casual so as much as I like the top handle and shoulder carry options of the new Lily, I feel it can look a little dressy for my casual lifestyle. Hence, I opted for the regular Lily and truth be told, I use it as a crossbody more often than chains double looped as shoulder bag.


----------



## Maisedaizy

Taimi said:


> I think it looks gorgeous!  I already have a mole grey medium Lily, otherwise I’d be very tempted.


Saw this in grey and black yesterday at a Mulberry store. Absolutely beautiful.  I was so down to the black shiny. gorgeous both in regular and medium.


----------



## Maisedaizy

morejunkny said:


> I turned in 5 bags to Mulberry Exchange and purchased this grey top handle. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5140013


beautiful


----------



## Maisedaizy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I ended up with this color, a red. It had been a nice pop of color. My lifestyle is casual so as much as I like the top handle and shoulder carry options of the new Lily, I feel it can look a little dressy for my casual lifestyle. Hence, I opted for the regular Lily and truth be told, I use it as a crossbody more often than chains double looped as shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5311207


beautiful...I've tried to veer away and look at other bags but these lily bags I love. Wonder if there are other folk out there that just but lily bags...I believe there must be ha ha


----------



## Maisedaizy

Elena S said:


> I liked it on the photos, but then saw it in the store and was disappointed: it can only be worn on the shoulder, the strap is too short for crossbody and is not convertible.


me too, not a cross body. Beautiful though


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maisedaizy said:


> beautiful...I've tried to veer away and look at other bags but these lily bags I love.


The regular Lily size is just right. I did a recent purge of my bag closet and ended up rehoming all the other chain bags I own. They were bigger than the Lily and I felt they looked dressier. The Lily can indeed go from casual to dressy with a change of outfit.


----------

